# PLEASE, immediate HELP needed for malware found!!



## Tsigara (May 23, 2007)

Hi all,

This is the first time I am writting to a forum, so i apologise in advance for any mistakes! The reason is that during a virus scan with F-secure, I found two trojan. I delete them, but still several problems are appeared in my PC. I followed various procedures such as AVG-antispyware in Safe mode (i found one more trojan and 10 tracking cookies which i deleted), Hijackthis, Registry cleaner, Panda active scan etc.but STILL HAVE PROBLEMS. I am in the middle of my examination period for my master degree, so help will be appreciated ASAP.:up: Therefore I post now the Kaspersky Online Scanner log and hijackthis report. ( think this is what you ask in these cases

Thanks a lot in advance!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT
Wednesday, May 23, 2007 7:56:02 PM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.83.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 23/05/2007
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 307915
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: standard
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
C:\
D:\
E:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 133070
Number of viruses found: 0
Number of infected objects: 0 / 0
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 02:05:27

Infected Object Name / Virus Name / Last Action
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\GatherLogs\SystemIndex\SystemIndex.1.Crwl	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\GatherLogs\SystemIndex\SystemIndex.1.gthr	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\MSS.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\MSStmp.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Projects\SystemIndex\Indexer\CiFiles\INDEX.000	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Projects\SystemIndex\PropMap\CiPT0000.000	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Projects\SystemIndex\PropMap\Used0000.000	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Projects\SystemIndex\SecStore\CiST0000.000	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Projects\SystemIndex\SystemIndex.chk1.gthr	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Projects\SystemIndex\SystemIndex.chk2.gthr	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Projects\SystemIndex\SystemIndex.Ntfy2.gthr	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\tmp.edb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Windows.edb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\TCServer.exe.7c11743d.ini.inuse	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Feeds Cache\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player\CurrentDatabase_360.wmdb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Logs\Dfsr00005.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\pending.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_B2B6_33FC_B633_C021\dfsr.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_B2B6_33FC_B633_C021\fsr.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_B2B6_33FC_B633_C021\fsrtmp.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Messenger\[email protected]\SharingMetadata\Working\database_B2B6_33FC_B633_C021\tmp.edb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Live Contacts\[email protected]\real\members.stg	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows Media\11.0\WMSDKNSD.XML	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012007052320070524\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Temp\~DFDA1A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Temp\~DFDA35.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\AntiPhishing\B3BB5BBA-E7D5-40AB-A041-A5B1C0B26C8F.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\NTUSER.DAT.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Ntf1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Ntf2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\MshConf\scoffset.bin.incr	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\f4d4851e8935eebef0f2eb52b3212bc9PSK_NAMES	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\f4d4851e8935eebef0f2eb52b3212bc9PSK_NAMES2	Object is locked	skipped
C:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase	Object is locked	skipped
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{19033AF7-1D20-46CE-98A9-FAE06779F5A4}\RP1\change.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Debug\PASSWD.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\EventCache\{2E452C8F-E03E-4CA6-85E7-A97C553638B3}.bin	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\edb.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\tmp.edb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\AppEvent.Evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\Internet.evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\ODiag.evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\OSession.evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SecEvent.Evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SysEvent.Evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.BTR	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING.VER	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING1.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING2.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.DATA	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\usgthrsvc\Perflib_Perfdata_32c.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\wiadebug.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\wiaservc.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log	Object is locked	skipped
D:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase	Object is locked	skipped

Scan process completed.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:02:26, on 5/23/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\pavsrv51.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\KeyboardSurrogate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabbtnu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\digtizer.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavFnSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsImSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TCServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsCtrls.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjDspMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\fjevents.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjMnuIco.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Fujitsu Hotkey Utility\IndicatorUty.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\APVXDWIN.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AntSwitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\SRVLOAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\WebProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavBckPT.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\My Documents\My Downloads\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sussed.soton.ac.uk/cp/tag.7c...tiveTab&activeTab=u12l1s22&uP_tparam=frm&frm=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletWizard] C:\WINDOWS\help\SplshWrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletTip] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tabtip.exe" /resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FjDspMon] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjDspMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FjEvents] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\fjevents.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fujitsu Menu] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjMnuIco.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndicatorUtility] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Fujitsu Hotkey Utility\IndicatorUty.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SCANINICIO] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\Inicio.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AntSwitch.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\AntSwitch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {402EE96E-2CE8-482D-ADA5-CECEEA07E16D} (TurnTool Scene) - http://www.turntool.com/ViewerInstall.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by119fd.bay119.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {C5E28B9D-0A68-4B50-94E9-E8F6B4697514} (NsvPlayX Control) - http://www.nullsoft.com/nsv/embed/nsvplayx_vp3_mp3.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: widimg - {EE7C2AFF-5742-44FF-BD0E-E521B0D3C3BA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BTXPPA~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avldr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avldr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: loginkey - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\loginkey.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TabBtnWL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TabBtnWL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tpgwlnotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tpgwlnot.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Digitizer Service (Digitizer) - WACOM - C:\WINDOWS\System32\digtizer.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Software Controller - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsCtrls.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Antispam Engine (pmshellsrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Host Service (PSHost) - Panda Software International - c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SIMUL8 Parallel Processor (SIMUL8Parallel) - SIMUL8 Corporation - C:\Program Files\SIMUL8\SIMUL8_ParallelSVC.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe

Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
DivX
DivX Player
DVD Shrink 3.2
Eusing Free Registry Cleaner
Fujitsu Button Driver Component
Fujitsu Button Utilities
Fujitsu Hotkey Utility
Fujitsu Pen Service
Fujitsu Siemens Computers Bluetooth Software
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895953)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 2 Driver
InterVideo WinDVD
Kaspersky Online Scanner
Mediacenter 1.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Windows XP Tablet PC Edition 2005 Recognizer Pack
MS Access 97 SP2
Nero OEM
NeroVision Express 2
Panda ActiveScan
Panda Internet Security 2007
RealPlayer
SAMSUNG CDMA Modem Driver Set
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem ^^
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Software
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Software
Samsung PC Studio
Samsung PC Studio 3 USB Driver Installer
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Excel 2007 (KB934670)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Office 2007 (KB934062)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926247)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Shockwave
SigmaTel Audio
SIMUL8
SopCast 1.1.1
Tablet PC Edition 2005 Multilingual User Interface (MUI) Pack
Tablet PC Tutorials for Microsoft Windows XP SP2
Trust WB-1400T Webcam
Unlocker 1.7.4
Update for Office 2007 (KB932080)
Update for Office 2007 (KB933688)
Update for Office 2007 (KB934393)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB934655)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Word 2007 (KB934173)
User Profile Hive Cleanup Service
VobSub v2.23 (Remove Only)
WD Diagnostics
Windows Desktop Search 3.0
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB883667
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885855
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885894
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
WinRAR archiver
WinZip


----------



## Tsigara (May 23, 2007)

I also run AFT cleaner and spybot and i fixed some probless, while Panda Security 2007 keeps disinfecting continuously spywares (tracking cookies). i also run again hijackthis and i fix some problems too.
This is my latter log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 00:53:12, on 5/24/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\pavsrv51.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\KeyboardSurrogate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabbtnu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\digtizer.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavFnSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsImSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TCServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsCtrls.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjDspMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\fjevents.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjMnuIco.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Fujitsu Hotkey Utility\IndicatorUty.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AntSwitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\apvxdwin.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\SRVLOAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\WebProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavBckPT.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\My Documents\My Downloads\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sussed.soton.ac.uk/cp/tag.7c...tiveTab&activeTab=u12l1s22&uP_tparam=frm&frm=
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletWizard] C:\WINDOWS\help\SplshWrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletTip] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tabtip.exe" /resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FjDspMon] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjDspMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FjEvents] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\fjevents.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fujitsu Menu] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjMnuIco.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndicatorUtility] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Fujitsu Hotkey Utility\IndicatorUty.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AntSwitch.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\AntSwitch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: widimg - {EE7C2AFF-5742-44FF-BD0E-E521B0D3C3BA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BTXPPA~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avldr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avldr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: loginkey - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\loginkey.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TabBtnWL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TabBtnWL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tpgwlnotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tpgwlnot.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Digitizer Service (Digitizer) - WACOM - C:\WINDOWS\System32\digtizer.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Software Controller - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsCtrls.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Antispam Engine (pmshellsrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Host Service (PSHost) - Panda Software International - c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SIMUL8 Parallel Processor (SIMUL8Parallel) - SIMUL8 Corporation - C:\Program Files\SIMUL8\SIMUL8_ParallelSVC.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*NOTE: If you have downloaded VundoFix previously please delete that version and download it again!*

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click *OK*.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log.

Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. 
In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button." when VundoFix appears at reboot.


----------



## Tsigara (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for your help!

I ran the recommended Vundofix but it didn't found any infected file Here is the lof of the last Hijackthis

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:27:04, on 5/24/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\pavsrv51.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\KeyboardSurrogate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabbtnu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\digtizer.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsCtrls.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavFnSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\psimsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TCServer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjDspMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\fjevents.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjMnuIco.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip.exe
C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Fujitsu Hotkey Utility\IndicatorUty.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\APVXDWIN.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AntSwitch.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\SRVLOAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\WebProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavBckPT.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Giannis Morfis\My Documents\My Downloads\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sussed.soton.ac.uk/cp/tag.7c...tiveTab&activeTab=u12l1s22&uP_tparam=frm&frm=
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletWizard] C:\WINDOWS\help\SplshWrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TabletTip] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\tabtip.exe" /resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FjDspMon] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjDspMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FjEvents] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\fjevents.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fujitsu Menu] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Utils\FjMnuIco.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndicatorUtility] C:\Program Files\Fujitsu\Fujitsu Hotkey Utility\IndicatorUty.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SCANINICIO] "C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\Inicio.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AntSwitch.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\AntSwitch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: widimg - {EE7C2AFF-5742-44FF-BD0E-E521B0D3C3BA} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BTXPPA~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avldr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avldr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: loginkey - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\loginkey.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: TabBtnWL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TabBtnWL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tpgwlnotify - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tpgwlnot.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Fujitsu Siemens\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Digitizer Service (Digitizer) - WACOM - C:\WINDOWS\System32\digtizer.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Software Controller - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PsCtrls.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Antispam Engine (pmshellsrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Host Service (PSHost) - Panda Software International - c:\program files\panda software\panda internet security 2007\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Software\Panda Internet Security 2007\psimsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SIMUL8 Parallel Processor (SIMUL8Parallel) - SIMUL8 Corporation - C:\Program Files\SIMUL8\SIMUL8_ParallelSVC.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe

Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
DivX
DivX Player
DVD Shrink 3.2
Eusing Free Registry Cleaner
Fujitsu Button Driver Component
Fujitsu Button Utilities
Fujitsu Hotkey Utility
Fujitsu Pen Service
Fujitsu Siemens Computers Bluetooth Software
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895953)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 2 Driver
InterVideo WinDVD
Kaspersky Online Scanner
Mediacenter 1.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Windows XP Tablet PC Edition 2005 Recognizer Pack
MS Access 97 SP2
Nero OEM
NeroVision Express 2
Panda ActiveScan
Panda Internet Security 2007
RealPlayer
SAMSUNG CDMA Modem Driver Set
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem ^^
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 1.0 Software
SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Software
Samsung PC Studio
Samsung PC Studio 3 USB Driver Installer
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Excel 2007 (KB934670)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Office 2007 (KB934062)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926247)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Shockwave
SigmaTel Audio
SIMUL8
SopCast 1.1.1
Tablet PC Edition 2005 Multilingual User Interface (MUI) Pack
Tablet PC Tutorials for Microsoft Windows XP SP2
Trust WB-1400T Webcam
Unlocker 1.7.4
Update for Office 2007 (KB932080)
Update for Office 2007 (KB933688)
Update for Office 2007 (KB934393)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB934655)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update for Word 2007 (KB934173)
User Profile Hive Cleanup Service
VobSub v2.23 (Remove Only)
WD Diagnostics
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB883667
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885855
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885894
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
WinRAR archiver
WinZip


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That's good!
Sounds like you are mostly bothered by the cookies. Open IE, go to Tools, Internet Options, Privacy, Advanced, click in the box "Override automatic cookie handling", First-party Cookies select Prompt, Third-party cookies select Block. When those cookies try to install click block.


----------



## Tsigara (May 23, 2007)

I did that! Is anything else that i should consider, concerning the trojan i have found? Should this file worries me C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE?? it is not explorer.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE is a legit microsoft file. It is not a trojan.

It appears you have removed the two threats and the rest looks fine.


----------



## Tsigara (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for your help! I know what it is explorer, i just thought it is weird it is .EXE and not .exe. Indeed my pc seems ok, apart from one thing. Often (i.e. every 20-30 minutes) a ballon seems to appear too fast in my system tray and then disappear but i cant see what it is about...


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Look in your event viewer at the system log. Look for something with alert in the description and double click the event to view it.

Event viewer is located in the control panel under admin tools.


----------

